# [SOLVED] HOMM4 setup wont run.



## RakaDisciple (Apr 2, 2007)

I have an eMachine running xp and everyhting is cool. I recently got the heroes of might and magic 4 game and it wont work. the auto run doesnt start and when I open it and click setup. I get teh hourglass for a split second then nothing. Oh and I checked my cpu usage, and it goes striaght to 100% then sits there for a while and drops to normal. IDK at all what the deal is but if u do then please help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: HOMM4 setup wont run.*

have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sif.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## RakaDisciple (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HOMM4 setup wont run.*

Operating System Windows XP Pro v5.1.2600 
DirectX Version DirectX 9.0 
CPU Model/Name Intel Pentium 4 Processor with MMX(TM) Technology
CPU Speed 1.7GHz 
# of Processors 1 
Total Physical Memory 766MB 
% Memory Used 50% 
Resolution 800 x 600 
Color Depth 32-Bit 
Free Disk Space C:\ 9.54GB 
Max Swap File Size 1.83GB 
Available Swap File 1.34GB 
TCP/IP Protocol Installed 

I went thru the steps. I thought it was working once since the computer was thinking alot but it still did nothing. I haven't had this problem with any other games. just Heroes of Might and Magic IV. any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## RakaDisciple (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HOMM4 setup wont run.*

I acutally worked it out myself. Thanks for the help though. Problem solved!!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: HOMM4 setup wont run.*

cool glad ya got it fixed.:wave:


----------



## Lennox22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey RakaDisciple, would you mind sharing how you sorted out the problem, because I have the same thing happening. When the setup program runs it freezes as soon as I hit 'Install' in the English version. 

My machines specs are:
Windows XP 5.1 (Build 2600) service pack 2
RAM 2048 MB
CPU: Intel Core TM2 Duo CPU E6550 2.33 GHz
Sound card: Realtek HD Audio output
Graphics Card: NVidea GeForce 8600GTS
DVD Drive: Asus DRW-1814BLT


----------



## RagnarCo (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello.I have solved the problem.

1: Put your DVD of HOMM 4 in the DVD reader.

2: If install menu will pop up close it.

3: Go to My Computer and Right-Click on the drive where is HOMM 4

4: Go to folder UK.Then if you want to install it (HoMM4:_setup , HoMM4GS:H4GS , HoMM4WoW:H4WW.)

5: Then go in one of folders shown up /\

6: Then right-click on Setup.exe , then click on (whats under the open?)

7: And uncheck the mark.Then click ok and it should start.

8: Enjoy the game.

Sources:Figuring out myself.


AND PLEASE REPLY IF I HELPED.ray:

Dont like it?Sure I will delete it if u really need.:sigh:


----------



## Lennox22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks RagnarCo, glad to see someone else found a way round this problem. I had already found a solution thankfully and have been replaying HMM4 for the last couple of months. My way was to reboot the computer in safe mode which for some reason allowed me to install the game. Once it was safely installed I rebooted again into normal mode and it runs fine.


----------

